# Toys advise



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi myself and my wife have been looking to spice things up and looking at toys on line to my surprise she suggest what I thought was quite large in girth 5.25” in black can anyone tell me is this large or pretty average and colour wise is there any relevance or just what the colour is. Thank you I’m advance Gary.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

That is above average girth. See:









What is the average penis size?


Many people worry that their penis is not big enough, but that may not be the case. Here, see what research says about the average penis size.




www.medicalnewstoday.com





If you’re smaller than that it might be a gateway for her to explore bigger sizes because they make WAY bigger than that. As an example the most recommended penis sleeve size on Reddit is 8” with 6.67” girth.

😱


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Look only your wife can answer the real question you have.....

the girth is a little bigger than average and the color most likely means nothing.
Black doesn't stand out or isn't obvious.
I have a red toy and it's just too bright. Draws your eye in the bedside stand.


----------



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi tank you go


Anastasia6 said:


> Look only your wife can answer the real question you have.....
> 
> the girth is a little bigger than average and the color most likely means nothing.
> Black doesn't stand out or isn't obvious.
> I have a red toy and it's just too bright. Draws your eye in the bedside stand.


r your reply, can I ask what you mean by the real question I have ?


----------



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

Gfb said:


> Hi tank you go
> 
> r your reply, can I ask what you mean by the real question I have ?


Sorry that was meant to say thank you for your reply


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

There was a study using 3d cylindrical shapes of varying sizes with respect to length and girth. The average chosen by women measured 6.3 in length and 4.8 in circumference. There have also been studies that suggest women prefer girth over length, so it comes as no surprise to me that your wife chose 5.25. Now go have fun.


----------



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

Benbutton said:


> There was a study using 3d cylindrical shapes of varying sizes with respect to length and girth. The average chosen by women measured 6.3 in length and 4.8 in circumference. There have also been studies that suggest women prefer girth over length, so it comes as no surprise to me that your wife chose 5.25. Now go have fun.


Very informative thank you


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I wouldn't be concerned if she is gravitating towards larger than you. They make kits for you to make your own dildo using yourself to cast it. But whats the point of a toy that isn't different than what she is use to.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Gfb said:


> Sorry that was meant to say thank you for your reply


Well I think your real question is how this effects you. Does it mean you aren't enough. Most men are insecure about size. My answer would be no it doesn't mean anything but only your wife would know.

I would suggest using a butt plug for her during sex. It closes up the vagina a little and makes things rub more in addition to the anal sensation.


----------



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well I think your real question is how this effects you. Does it mean you aren't enough. Most men are insecure about size. My answer would be no it doesn't mean anything but only your wife would know.
> 
> I would suggest using a butt plug for her during sex. It closes up the vagina a little and makes things rub more in addition to the anal sensation.


That’s good advise thank you


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> But whats the point of a toy that isn't different than what she is use to.


One man double penetration?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Gfb said:


> Hi myself and my wife have been looking to spice things up and looking at toys on line to my surprise she suggest what I thought was quite large in girth 5.25” in black can anyone tell me is this large or pretty average and colour wise is there any relevance or just what the colour is. Thank you I’m advance Gary.


A lot of such toys are in basic black. Unless you are getting something realistic shaped and in a specific skin tone, I doubt there is any meaning. Black tends to show slight defects less, and hides stains. The girth is because sometimes some women want to feel filled, and wider tends to do that more then length does. As others noted, 5.25" is above average, but not terribly so.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> A lot of such toys are in basic black. Unless you are getting something realistic shaped and in a specific skin tone, I doubt there is any meaning. Black tends to show slight defects less, and hides stains. The girth is because sometimes some women want to feel filled, and wider tends to do that more then length does. As others noted, 5.25" is above average, but not terribly so.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


Thank you for that


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

If money is not an issue, I highly suggest the MotorBunny Saddle. Its a bit loud and looks a little intimidating. But when she is done, I have to basically pick her limp body off the floor to put her in bed.

Look up on YouTube doing it on a MotorBunny. There is no nudity. But it has a lot of women trying to do various things like pottery, reading a book, etc while someone else handles the controls.

There are many different attachments and the motor I believe is rated at .75 hp. Its extremely well built and has built in restraint clamps and a lot of different attachments. 

She said the ladies at work started talking about toys and one said it doesn't really get any stronger than a rabbit. She said that the vibration and power of a MotorBunny puts the rabbit to shame. They said they never heard of it and would just have to believe it.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

in another direction, you can't go wrong with a multi-speed bullet vibe. We have a couple vibes of various size, but my wife's fave is prob the bullet vibe. It's fun, go through the settings, find which one is right for that moment, Usually whisper a little hot fantasy while applying the vibe. Great results. Enjoy the exploration.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> One man double penetration?
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


Wow, why did I never think of that, you my friend are a genius.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Wow, why did I never think of that, you my friend are a genius.


i do enjoy using large one on her, as i push it in and out. Double sounds intriguing


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Wow, why did I never think of that, you my friend are a genius.





Longtime Hubby said:


> i do enjoy using large one on her, as i push it in and out. Double sounds intriguing


They do make harnesses designed for men. Most are set for the toy to be above the real thing.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> They do make harnesses designed for men. Most are set for the toy to be above the real thing.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


What will they think of next?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Gfb said:


> Hi myself and my wife have been looking to spice things up and looking at toys...


It sounds like you and your wife are about to get into SPH - Small Penis Humiliation.

Before doing this you should dig around on the internet and read some online support for those that struggle with having a large penis. While this video mocks the topic, it actually portrays the emotional dynamics and struggles for those with a large penis. These men often struggle in relationships as women can't see get past issues with a large penis. It is an age restricted video, put right on point if you care to watch it:


----------



## Gfb (Feb 21, 2016)

badsanta said:


> It sounds like you and your wife are about to get into SPH - Small Penis Humiliation.
> 
> Before doing this you should dig around on the internet and read some online support for those that struggle with having a large penis. While this video mocks the topic, it actually portrays the emotional dynamics and struggles for those with a large penis. These men often struggle in relationships as women can't see get past issues with a large penis. It is an age restricted video, put right on point if you care to watch it:


I hope not LOL I wouldn’t say I have a smell penis just average


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> What will they think of next?


Do we really want to know?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

badsanta said:


> It sounds like you and your wife are about to get into SPH - Small Penis Humiliation.


While I wouldn't dismiss it out of hand, I don't think so. The OP probably would have had some clue about it already, and mentioned it. It's a kink to be sure. But it doesn't feel right for the situation described, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Gfb said:


> Hi myself and my wife have been looking to spice things up and looking at toys on line to my surprise she suggest what I thought was quite large in girth 5.25” in black can anyone tell me is this large or pretty average and colour wise is there any relevance or just what the colour is. Thank you I’m advance Gary.


I'm right about that girth and my wife has ZERO issues with it; she can definitely take more. In fact, I haven't had one woman who couldn't take it fairly easy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Put a tape measure around your own penis and you can see what your inches are in girth. Five doesn't sound like that much to me because it measures around it and not across.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Gfb said:


> I hope not LOL I wouldn’t say I have a smell penis just average


Based on my research of toys (as I enjoy reading Amazon reviews), size is not as important as power! I think the holy grail of women want in a toy is a powerful-as-possible lithium powered vibrator AND completely silent. Size is only important as it relates to her ability to hold onto it with her hand. And if when you go to recharge it, there are a ton of blinking lights that shine through the tiny cracks of the cabinet door of the nightstand, throw it away as that is NOT going to be OK with her as it tends to give away how often it gets used to anyone walking through the room. 

You and your wife may enjoy the "customers also purchased" recommendations that Amazon has for sexual wellness products. You know it is going to be good if customers also purchase things like the following:

Amazon Basics Dog and Puppy Pads, Leak-proof 5-Layer Pee Pads
Universal Waterproof Case,Waterproof Phone Pouch Compatible for iPhone
Body Glitter - 6 Jars Holographic Cosmetic Face Glitter
Drivewayspikes 47 inches Spikes, Yellow

I was puzzled by the driveway spikes, but I imagine whatever reason that would be purchased along side an adult novelty would mean that it is gonna be epic!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

badsanta said:


> Amazon Basics Dog and Puppy Pads, Leak-proof 5-Layer Pee Pads


You may have been intending humor, but believe me these things have save me from having to put the bedding through the laundry on a more than regular laundry day basis.



> I was puzzled by the driveway spikes, but I imagine whatever reason that would be purchased along side an adult novelty would mean that it is gonna be epic!


Aside from Amazon having a messed up algorithm that can't tell when unrelated things are order at one time to save on shipping and such, it simply reminds me of the game "Can it be perverted?"


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

badsanta said:


> Drivewayspikes 47 inches Spikes, Yellow
> 
> ...I was puzzled by the driveway spikes, but I imagine whatever reason that would be purchased along side an adult novelty would mean that it is gonna be epic!





maquiscat said:


> You may have been intending humor, but believe me these things have save me....
> 
> .....Aside from Amazon having a messed up algorithm that can't tell when unrelated things are order at one time to save on shipping and such, it simply reminds me of the game "Can it be perverted?"


Gosh, where is your imagination?  You use the 47-inch spikes, to stake your naked partner out in the back yard spread eagled, before you ravish them (don't forget the safe word). (/sarcasm) 

I will never order sexual things from Amazon as their data tracking methods are too good.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I ordered their highest rated small vibrator because not gonna lie we burned one out. My Mrs loves it. Sometimes she jams it into my balls and it takes a second but after a bit I can get into it.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Gfb said:


> Hi myself and my wife have been looking to spice things up and looking at toys on line to my surprise she suggest what I thought was quite large in girth 5.25” in black can anyone tell me is this large or pretty average and colour wise is there any relevance or just what the colour is. Thank you I’m advance Gary.


Circumfrence = Pi * diameter.

So 5.25"/3.14 = 1.7 " diameter.
does not seem excessively big to me, but not small either


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

make sure she gets the strapon belt too!


----------

